# Inverse of this polynomial function?



## That70sShowDude (Apr 8, 2010)

f(x) = sqrt(x3 - 21x2 + 147x)

Show ALL work and equations used.

Then separate from that, explain what you did.

Thanks.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Apr 8, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> f(x) = sqrt(x3 - 21x2 + 147x)
> 
> Show ALL work and equations used.
> 
> ...



Is it so hard to do your own homework?



Spoiler



y^2=x^3-21x^2+147x
y^2-343=x^3-21x^2+147x-343
y^2-343=(x-7)^3
f^{-1}(x)=(x^2-343)^{1/3}+7



It should be obvious what I did.


----------



## shelley (Apr 8, 2010)

Do your own homework.


----------

